# Burger Motorsport JB1 and JB4 Performance Tuners now available at NGP!



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

New German Performance now carries the full line of Burger Motorsports JB1 and JB4 Performance Tuners! If you've been looking for a user-adjustable, completely-reversible tuning upgrade for your TT, the JB1 and JB4 are for you. If you have any questions, please PM me directly.

*JB1 Performance Tuner*



The JB1 is a true user adjustable plug and play solution for all MQB based models in the VW Audi Group range. Power Gains: Starting at 35bhp and 45ft lb with 91 octane with + 4.80psi boost over stock on the default setting. Up to 90bhp and 70ft-lb with bolt on modifications, higher octane and boost adjustment with the optional BMS Data Cable.

*JB4 Performance Tuner*



The JB4 is a true user adjustable plug and play solution for all MQB based models in the VW Audi Group range. Power Gains: Starting at 45bhp and 45ft lb with 91 octane/95Ron with + 4.50psi boost over stock on the default setting. Up to 90bhp and 70ft-lb with bolt on modifications, higher octane and boost adjustment with the optional BMS Data Cable.

The JB4 BETA features CANbus connectivity for more advanced tuning, direct AFR control, advanced safety systems for boost, air/fuel ratio, fuel trims, and engine knock, boost mapping by gear for improved traction, integrated water/meth control, and much more.

The unit can be used with our JB4 Bluetooth Connect kit providing for full in car engine parameter display, map switching and adjustment Support is also provided for the IS38 turbo upgrade providing for outputs past the 400hp level.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

We've got JB1s and JB4s in stock!


----------



## Cale262 (Mar 19, 2016)

Does the JB4 support the latest TT RS or is that still in the works?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

It is still in the works.


----------

